

Full Circle: SecondMarket Raises $15 Million From Former Facebooker - shakes
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/11/02/secondmarket-raises-15-m-from-socialcapital/

======
cienrak
At this period, the public markets are a scary place. Tech companies that
embody the new economy and have room to grow are going to become an
increasingly interesting asset class.

It is strange, however, to see the same folks who were recently selling their
shares on this market now becoming its backers. SecondMarket makes the market
for FB stock, which Mr. Palihapitiya may still have quite a bit of.

------
chhhrislake
at this point, i only trade in privately held companies. public markets are
for losers.

~~~
jreposa
Have you checked out <https://www.aceportal.com/> ?

You can use it to get access to private placement deals.

